# ImageMagick fails on ports update



## grimgent (Dec 31, 2014)

When I run `portstnap -a` ImageMagick fails

```
configure: error: Package requirements ( gdk-pixbuf-2.0>= 2.20 glib-2.0 >= 2.12.0 gio-2.0 >= 2.24.0 libxml-2.0 >= 2.7.0
pangocairo >= 1.32.6 cairo >= 1.2.0 cairo-png >= 1.2.0 libcroco-0.6 >= 0.6.1) was not met
```


----------



## protocelt (Dec 31, 2014)

grimgent said:


> When I run `portstnap -a` ImageMagick fails


Did you mean `portmaster -a` instead maybe?


----------



## grimgent (Dec 31, 2014)

Yes


----------



## protocelt (Dec 31, 2014)

Ok. In that case try running `portmaster --check-depends` and if you get an error, please post that error here. If you get no errors and the command finishes successfully, again try running `portmaster -a`.


----------



## grimgent (Dec 31, 2014)

`portmaster --check-depends` returns nothing. `portmaster -a` still fails.


----------



## protocelt (Dec 31, 2014)

Ok. When was the last time you updated you ports tree? I've just updated graphics/ImageMagick earlier and had no problems.


----------



## grimgent (Dec 31, 2014)

This is during a Ports update.


----------



## protocelt (Dec 31, 2014)

Have you been following the instructions in /usr/ports/UPDATING?


----------



## grimgent (Dec 31, 2014)

I did `portsnap fetch` then `portstnap extract` and then `portmaster -a`


----------



## grimgent (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm think I messed up on one of the config options. How do I redo all the config options for the update?


----------



## grimgent (Dec 31, 2014)

Well I ran `rm -Rf /var/db/ports/*` then `portsnap -a` and I get the same problem.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 31, 2014)

portsnap(8) by itself just updates the ports tree, it does not rebuild anything.  Erasing database directories without good reason is not a good approach.  Being in a hurry only makes the problems worse.

When you build from ports, it is necessary to check new additions to /usr/ports/UPDATING *every time* before adding or updating ports.  Sometimes there are manual steps that must be taken.  Please see Upgrading FreeBSD Ports for an overview.


----------



## fernandel (Dec 31, 2014)

There are no instructions about how update a port from the subject. And I have the problem to:


```
magick/distribute-cache.c:867:10: error: use of undeclared identifier
'HANDLER_RETURN_VALUE'
  return(HANDLER_RETURN_VALUE);
  ^
1 warning and 15 errors generated.
Makefile:8461: recipe for target 'magick/magick_libMagickCore_6_Q16_la-
distribute-cache.lo' failed
gmake[3]: *** [magick/magick_libMagickCore_6_Q16_la-distribute-cache.lo] Error
1
gmake[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
gmake[3]: Leaving directory
'/usr/ports/graphics/ImageMagick/work/ImageMagick-6.9.0-2'
Makefile:5150: recipe for target 'all' failed
gmake[2]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory
'/usr/ports/graphics/ImageMagick/work/ImageMagick-6.9.0-2'
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/ImageMagick
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/ImageMagick

===>>> make build failed for graphics/ImageMagick
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for graphics/ImageMagick failed
===>>> Aborting update
```


----------



## pboehmer (Dec 31, 2014)

Concur... three machines and all failed building graphics/ImageMagick this morning using `portupgrade`.  Error is identical to what fernandel posted above.  Bad commit?


----------



## talsamon (Dec 31, 2014)

I guess, there is something not updated. I try compile graphics/ImageMagick with all options on, except OpenEXR and HDRI, with no problems.
Take a look at `pkg_libchk` or try /usr/ports/UPDATING or `make portmaster -af`.


----------

